# What's the best broadleaf herbicide?



## ChadMc (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm applying a pre emergent this weekend and I know at some point broadleafs will pop out. What's the best herbicide for that? Is there one at the big box stores that's works good?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Depends on what weed you are targeting. Identify those with an app on your phone or posting them in the cool season weed identification thread. Then target then with an appropriate herbecide.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

For random broad leafs that pop up I'm going to spot spray with PBI Gordon Speed Zone. It hits things really quickly, so you don't have to wait a long time to know if it's working. If there's something it won't kill I'll then do research on that specific weed.

I'm not good at weed ID so I need something that'll work well on most things. I'll deal with everything else by exception.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I disagree with trying to id all the weeds. You will drive your self crazy trying to id, instead of trying to get rid of it.

Check the cool season guide for a 3 step approach that starts with the simple Weed B Gon that you can buy at any big store.


----------



## Simsbury_Fescue (Mar 28, 2021)

Timing is everything with what you use- because it's early spring (and I won't be overseeing my fescue for another couple of weeks) I use a half rate of Acclaim Extra and put it in the tank with full rate Tenacity. This gives me a good kill off of anything I don't like and an excellent barrier for any future problems.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Ive had good luck with weed b gon. Get the version that targets the weeds you have and you'll be good to go.


----------



## jjainseattle (Jun 8, 2020)

Simsbury_Fescue said:


> Timing is everything with what you use- because it's early spring (and I won't be overseeing my fescue for another couple of weeks) I use a half rate of Acclaim Extra and put it in the tank with full rate Tenacity. This gives me a good kill off of anything I don't like and an excellent barrier for any future problems.


@Simbury_Fescue - You are putting down a Pre-em now and planning to overseed in a couple of weeks?

I was thinking about doing this as well but was concerned about impacting the new seed germination.


----------



## Simsbury_Fescue (Mar 28, 2021)

jjainseattle said:


> Simsbury_Fescue said:
> 
> 
> > Timing is everything with what you use- because it's early spring (and I won't be overseeing my fescue for another couple of weeks) I use a half rate of Acclaim Extra and put it in the tank with full rate Tenacity. This gives me a good kill off of anything I don't like and an excellent barrier for any future problems.
> ...


Yes, acclaim extra at half rate and full rate tenacity. April 14-16th is looking like my application window for this year (I will have to wait two weeks after that date to seed). Right now we had a serious warm up in CT but it's about to snap back down into the 20s at night this week- timing is everything and with the cold rains and winds this week I am holding off.


----------



## Hawkeye_311 (Mar 8, 2021)

I just mix some straight 2,4-D to my bottle of weed b gon.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

A bottle of Weed B Gon Plus Crabgrass will kill a ton of common weeds. If you have a lot of ground to cover or some things Weed B Gon wont take out, a bottle of Q4 Plus might be a good investment.


----------



## ChadMc (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok so what's the best way to apply? I know you spray it on haha. What I mean is I have a 1 gallon tank sprayer but spot straying can drive you nuts cause I feel like I'm missing a bunch that I just can't see. Does it make sense to get a bigger tank sprayer and just do full coverage of the whole yard and walk it in a grid pattern?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

If broadcasting Weed B Gon, than you can just buy the ready to spray bottle that hooks right up the the hose and toss it in the trash when you're done. Really the easiest way to go and worth the $2 premium over the regular bottle IMO.

If using another concentrate a 4 gallon backpack sprayer is a good low cost option. You can do hand pump or battery powered, with a strong preference for the latter if you envision ever wanting to spray something that requires a lot of precision like tenacity, or pgr etc. Check out the Chapin 24v 4 gallon sprayer.

As for spray technique , it is a good idea to practice with water a few times to get your walking speed down. After a few tries you will be able to determine the exact pace you need to get 4 gallons down on your desired area. Finally the grid pattern idea is a good one. I do north south first, then east west.


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

gm560 said:


> You can do hand pump or battery powered, with a strong preference for the latter if you envision ever wanting to spray something that requires a lot of precision like tenacity, or pgr etc.


So true. After struggling for my first year in lawn care with a manual pump-up sprayer it really is a false economy, both in terms of effort and consistent flow rate :thumbup:


----------



## ColeLawn (Nov 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> 3 step approach that starts with the simple Weed B Gon that you can buy at any big store.


+1


----------



## ChadMc (Mar 8, 2021)

Ready for the next dumb question....assuming you had a good sprayer and covered the whole lawn so the weeds need a light mist to see results? Or so you really have to soak them? For example if you walked the lawn in a grid and gave good even coverage but did stop to soak each weed will it still do the job?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ChadMc said:


> Ready for the next dumb question....assuming you had a good sprayer and covered the whole lawn so the weeds need a light mist to see results? Or so you really have to soak them? For example if you walked the lawn in a grid and gave good even coverage but did stop to soak each weed will it still do the job?


Even spray is what you want. Avoid the temptation to stop and "soak" a weed as this could lead over application to the desirable turf around it. Risk is probably not that high with WBG unless you really go nuts, but stronger herbicides you may be in trouble.


----------



## ChadMc (Mar 8, 2021)

gm560 said:


> ChadMc said:
> 
> 
> > Ready for the next dumb question....assuming you had a good sprayer and covered the whole lawn so the weeds need a light mist to see results? Or so you really have to soak them? For example if you walked the lawn in a grid and gave good even coverage but did stop to soak each weed will it still do the job?
> ...


How often can you do this without harming the grass?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ChadMc said:


> How often can you do this without harming the grass?


That highly depends on what you are spraying. The product label will say. If you broadcast it should take out most problems, you can spot spray from there on out. I would not make a habit of broadcast spraying herbicides. If you have to do blanket apps of weed b gon multiple times a season or even every year, odds are you are doing something else wrong imo.


----------

